# Sucess Ratio for FSW 2014



## indeinde (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi,

I am trying to get started with the FSW 2014 program that opens on May 1, 2014. Some basic questions.

1) Is it late to start this now? I belong to Interactive Media Developer category and I hear that it gets filled in quite fast since it comes with Computer Programmers. Any idea?

2) Though part of my profile fits into Interactive Media Developer, my designation would not reflect that. Since I work in the Learning & Development sector in my company, my designation would mention Learning Specialist/Lead, though I work on interactive media products for Learning/Training. Would this have any problems in future?

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks a lot!


----------

